# How to sync the Genie and a Mini



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

SO I have my Genie in great room and mini in th adjoining sunroom. For a football game or just day to day activitties I want the genie and the mini to be insynch so that as I move from one room to the other I dont notice the normal delay. Is there any way to do this beyond figuring out how long to pause the genie??? To me seems like it be a nice feature to have the genie and mini genie sync up for these types of applications.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yep, the only way to get things in sync, as you guessed, is to pause the Genie.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Doesnt this sound like a reasonable feature request? One would think I am not only one who has this happen


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You're not going to be able to get them in perfect sync. There will always be a delay between the Genie and client just like there is a delay of ~7 seconds from live to your Genie.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If this is really important and in frequent use, it might be worth it to run and HDMI cable off a splitter to the other TV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

spidey said:


> Doesnt this sound like a reasonable feature request? One would think I am not only one who has this happen


even if they were both in sync, your TVs would throw the sync off. as different processors have different results


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The genie shows you an actual live feed of what it receives from the sats, just like a h25, but the mini is always palying out of a buffer on the hard drive of a genie... And thats why its off. No way to change that...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The genie shows you an actual live feed of what it receives from the sats, just like a h25, but the mini is always palying out of a buffer on the hard drive of a genie... And thats why its off. No way to change that...
it would appear to me that a show would play "more live" on an HD receiver than on a DVR, since on a DVR, the show must pass through the HDD


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> it would appear to me that a show would play "more live" on an HD receiver than on a DVR, since on a DVR, the show must pass through the HDD


I've wondered about that. Even though it's buffered/recorded, it could be passing the signal live, so to speak. Maybe I'll reactivate an H25 to test that....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

it would appear to me that a show would play "more live" on an HD receiver than on a DVR, since on a DVR, the show must pass through the HDD


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Except dtv is the only one I have found that doesn't send everything through the hard drive if you are live. I've had a h25 and a DVR next to wash other and on live they where the same. Just another tiny nice feature of the DIRECTV DVRs It's why it can sometimes hesitate ever so slightly I believe when you back up into a buffer or pause it, because it's switching to the had fees instead I the live feed.


----------

